# water in carb?



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

all the vents are run up. this is on my 2010 big bear. what do yall do to seal up your carb?


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I assume you mean your airbox lid? We normally use black RTV/permatex around the lid then close the latches and its sealed tight. You should also keep a golf tee handy if you're going to be riding in deep water use it to plug up the overflow line coming from the bottom of the carb bowl. Lots of models have a one way check valve but they rarely seem to keep water out when your riding in deep water.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

nope im talkin about the bowl on the carb. think i have it figured out from a guy on highlifter. airbox is sealed up with black rtv


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

get u a rebuild kit and it will come with new oring seals for it


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

im with pondtunes on this one. check the overflow line.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

If the carb isn't leaking gas the bowl gasket/seal shouldn't be bad if water can get in gas should be able to get out.. Just my .02! 9 times out of 10 the pesky check valves are the culprit, one tiny grain of sand is all it takes to block it open and let dirt/water/mud right into your bowl.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

when do you have this problem ..is it when your goin deep or after it sits in the shop a while you notice it ....goin deep- do what they r talkin about -----if you notice it after it sits a while your gettin condensation in the bowl and gas tank .......to resolve this you will have to fill tank completly when you park it ...and drain your bowl after a ride..and it wouldnt hurt to put some kinda fuel stabilizer in it ...


----------

